# California Republic Heat Transfer



## CenCal559 (Nov 28, 2011)

Anyone know where I can find these? 
NEW CALIFORNIA REPUBLIC STATE FLAG T SHIRT BLACK 4 SIZES AVAILABLE | eBay


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

That design is a dime a dozen. It's is so popular right now that everyone is copying and make there version.


----------



## CenCal559 (Nov 28, 2011)

foot print said:


> That design is a dime a dozen. It's is so popular right now that everyone is copying and make there version.


Do you know where I can get it? I only found the california flag one.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

What makes you think this is a transfer?


----------



## CenCal559 (Nov 28, 2011)

royster13 said:


> What makes you think this is a transfer?


I seen It on ESTY the person said it was a plastisol Ink heat transfer, Also the design Is everywere so Im sure It Is


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

May they printed it themselves.....

As far as seeing it all over, most of the links I found were the same folks as far as I could tell....


----------



## CenCal559 (Nov 28, 2011)

royster13 said:


> May they printed it themselves.....
> 
> As far as seeing it all over, most of the links I found were the same folks as far as I could tell....


I doubt It since alotta people have It but anyways If anybody knows where I can find them PM me, thanks.


----------



## Madness2011 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi,

I'm also looking for a wholesale vendor for this California republic t-shirt, if any one have it please PM all the information


----------



## Leirbag Printing (Aug 31, 2014)

I am a screen printer in california who has printed this design numerous times.


----------

